# Cannondale Trail 5 vs. Specialized Rockhopper vs. better ~$800 29er?



## NattyDrez (Apr 26, 2013)

I've been researching for weeks. I have about $800 more or less I'm working with and I am, to an extent, getting tired of comparing 29ers in this price range. I just wanna make up my mind! I know this price range is not enough to get Rockshox forks or better components, but for my riding it'll do for the time being. Plus I can always upgrade parts as they wear and tear in the future to better parts.

I'm looking at the Cannondale Trail 5 & 6, Rockhopper, Scott Aspect 940, but is there any other bike I should be giving thought to? The GT Korakoram 3.0 is also in the running, it's red and white frame is sweeet!

Please, anyone, any advice would be appreciated! I hate to be the typical new forum poster and start one of these "this vs. that" threads, but I would like to know what the more experienced riders feel about this price range and the best bang for the buck I could get. Most of these bikes have Suntour up front with either low-mid level Avid/Shimano components, but being a rider that is getting back into mtn biking now (the last time I rode trails was 10years ago..when disc brakes were unheard of!), I'm a bit out of it and want to make sure to get some good advice from people on here rather than regret spending 800 bucks on a bike I'm not that happy with.


----------



## JumpRefusal (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Looking for my second bike, I had all those bikes in mind, researching and all.. Headed to the bike shop, rode a few, and now my eyes are set on a Raleigh Talus Sport 29r, a bike I hadn't even looked at online. No amount of internet research beats a 5 minute test ride on a bike that catches your eye even in the slightest bit. Head to the bike shops and try to annoy some employees.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm very happy with my Trail 5.


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love my rockhopper comp 29


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This BikeDirect Gravity Point 1 has geo matching the Scott Aspect for 450. Add this Recon Gold fork and you're at 690 with a decent fork.
ROCK SHOX RECON GOLD TK AIR 29er Mtb Suspension Fork 100mm White Shocks NEW: 350166 Random Bike Parts


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

Natty, I think you hit the nail on the head - similar price point = similar parts. Test ride and pick the one you like best. I suspect you already know which one that is.


----------

